# Wine from Verde Salsa, is it possible?



## Duster (Dec 13, 2010)

I have read about pepper wine but was wondering if one could make wine from Salsa Verde? The salsa that I pick up from our local Mexican store dose not contain any preservatives that would halt fermentation however it does contain vinegar.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Duster (Dec 13, 2010)

After posting this I geuss I could make the salsa myself rather than buying it premade. Just more work, thats all


----------

